# guppy age



## aprillawton (May 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,
My female guppies have produced many babies. Despite no special effort, they seem to thrive. I am wondering at what age may I give them away?
I would like to keep the best looking ones but I am not sure at what age they show their colours, shape etc.

Thank you for any input.

April


----------



## aprillawton (May 31, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the adults and babies. There are two lots of babies, some almost 2 weeks old and some one week old.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

From the sources I have read, it takes guppies about 4 weeks to mature. So you should start seeing colouration very soon, with in the next week or so. 

note: only based on internet sources, and a couple of papers on maturation of fish such as guppies and killis. Not sure about aquarium raised guppies since conditions differ.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The only way to know for sure whih are the "best" ones, is to let them grow to adulthood. That will take a few months assuming proper feed and lots of water changes. You won't be able to tell at 4 weeks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The guppy fry i have are about 2 months old and the male is showing his colour and is now mature.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah, I stand corrected.


----------

